# contact lenses



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi there,

My supply of contact lenses from UK is running out; also could do with eye test; both for Emirates driving licence and to buy new glasses.

Can anyone recommend an optician with reasonable prices?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

From what I've seen, contact lenses are expensive here. I just get my prescription (pref a branch I know of) and then order my contacts off the internet. I use get lenses and buy in bulk for bigger discounts. Worth it.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Acuvue Oasys Lenses are 200aed per pack of six (Life Pharmacy). Very expensive, but the 3 pair last me 3 to 4 months. I will now give Get Lenses a try


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

I go the optician in Souk al Manzil, on Mohamed Bin Rashid Boulevard, next to the hotel I work in.

They're really helpful at it's about 700AED for three month-worth of daily lenses.


----------

